

Petuum, a distributed machine learning framework - brendano
http://petuum.github.io/?

======
sandstrom
A comparison with [http://prediction.io](http://prediction.io) would be
interesting.

------
turingbook
Project lead Eric Xing has a nice talk about Petuum on Big Data Technology
Conference 2014 in China:
[http://petuum.github.io/papers/eric_bdtc2014.pdf](http://petuum.github.io/papers/eric_bdtc2014.pdf)

------
dundun
Browsing through the code, this looks a bit rough around the edges and
untested. I'd wonder how it compares to similar packages for Spark, Hadoop or
Flink. Lack of numbers and users make me wonder if it's anything more than
someone's PhD project at CMU.

------
simi_
I wonder how it compares to
[http://mahout.apache.org/](http://mahout.apache.org/)

~~~
joostshao
mahout is based on hadoop, mostly slower than cpp learning framework

------
joostshao
[http://paracel.io/](http://paracel.io/)

this is a similar project from douban inc.

